# Call of Duty 2010 - Rumours



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i've been doing some googling and apparently "Treyarch" have got the rights to develop the next COD and have been told it must be released before Xmas.

One of the rumour stories

I hope it isn't true because i think WAW was a let down and IW have it just right.

I also heard a rumour that it is going to be Call of duty - WAW 2 

IW will apparently be releasing the last COD in 2011 which will be future warfare and there is rumours that the prestige count will be 25 and 100 ranks per prestige in the hopes that it will take 2 years to reach 25/100 :doublesho

I know they are only rumours but hey, could be fun for COD lovers


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i love the cod series but i agree waw was cack. controls were not the best tbh. the modern warfare series is great.

i also like the ghost recon/ rainbow games


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

If they are involved I will stick with MW2 like I should have stuck with Cod4 and forgot about Waw.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

it looks like IW could be on the brink of leaving activision and posiibly MW2 could be the last one buy IW/activision

"Some very sinister goings-on are happening at Infinity Ward. According to inside sources, a number of security personnel have appeared at Infinity Ward's offices unannounced, at Activision's behest. In a very tense atmosphere, "bouncer-types" have been standing outside the studio and have not been telling a worried staff why they're there.

"Everyone is on edge," says an anonymous employee. "We just wanna make games."

Infinity Ward studio heads Vince Zampella and Jason West are said to have been meeting with Activision this morning and have not been seen by anybody else at IW since. Apparently, people at Infinity Ward are "freaked out" by the disturbances. It's being said that the situation isn't violent, but that things have been "tense" between the studio and publisher for a while.

Right now, we know nothing about the scenario but we will keep you updated. So far, this is looking very, very strange indeed.

Update: It looks like West, at least, is out of a job at Infinity Ward. He recently updated his LinkedIn profile, indicating that his position as "President/Game Director/CCO/CTO" at the studio is "past" experience from January 2001 to March 2010, and his most recent Facebook status update reads, "Jason West is drinking. Also, no longer employed."

An Activision SEC report filed earlier today mentions the apparent origin of this story:

The Company [Activision] is concluding an internal human resources inquiry into breaches of contract and insubordination by two senior employees at Infinity Ward. This matter is expected to involve the departure of key personnel and litigation.

Sounds rather damning, doesn't it? It would appear that West is one of the two employees. Presumably, Zampella is the other -- though that remains unconfirmed at this juncture."


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh dear

Very strange goings on


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rumour I have herad is Vietnam based

TBH I loved the single player on [email protected], haven't even started MW1 yet and BFBC2 hit my doorstep today!


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

Showshine said:


> .....IW will apparently be releasing the last COD in 2011 which will be future warfare <snip>.


 That will be (IMHO) a bunch of **** then. The only BF I didn't buy was BF2142 due to it's futuristic setting. Been there, done that with Half Life (and all the susbsequent releases), Halo, Gears of War...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brazo said:


> *Rumour I have herad is Vietnam based*
> 
> TBH I loved the single player on [email protected], haven't even started MW1 yet and BFBC2 hit my doorstep today!


Yup, thats the one mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Now that IW have had issues, it is suggested it will be a break away game from Activision - Interesting times for the COD gamers then


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSSGE6240BD20100305

No royalties being paid?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh dear

Wonder what next then? Hope Treyarch don't end up doing the next couple - WAW was crap


----------



## ///Dave (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought that there were two companies working on the Call of duty series to maintain the turn out of games, Treyarch making Old style i.e World at War, and Infanty Ward doing the modern range. I maybe totally wrong, but it would make sense if you look at development time to produce these games (2 years)


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Love all the cod games. 

Personally dont give a flying fu*k who makes them as long as its a good game = simples.


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

///Dave said:


> I thought that there were two companies working on the Call of duty series to maintain the turn out of games, Treyarch making Old style i.e World at War, and Infanty Ward doing the modern range. I maybe totally wrong, but it would make sense if you look at development time to produce these games (2 years)


That is absoloutely correct, or was pre this spat between IW and Activision. Seems like an odd thing for Activision to do with such a massivley winning format. Ah well never could understand the people at the top.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Cod series really needs destructable everything imho


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

buckas said:


> Cod series really needs destructable everything imho


Agreed.


----------



## ///Dave (Feb 10, 2010)

GB_LOW said:


> That is absoloutely correct, or was pre this spat between IW and Activision. Seems like an odd thing for Activision to do with such a massivley winning format. Ah well never could understand the people at the top.


I knew there was some troubles before the release, as they were just going to call it 'Modern warfare II' and drop the Call of duty tag. And if you compare the cases, MWII has a Cod on small print, While WAW has COD plastered across the top.

I think if they argue to much, it will give battlefield a boost to get ahead.


----------

